

Feedburner is Google's biggest screw-up to date - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/feedburner-is-googles-biggest-f-up-2009-9

======
ScottWhigham
I think Google Checkout is far and away a bigger screw up...

Incidentally I signed up one of my blogs for FB yesterday. It was a mess of a
signup and very confusing once complete how to actually use FB.

------
byoung2
Does anyone else feel like lately Google is looking more like Microsoft?

